# Baby bird in semi dangerous situation, what would you do?



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey so this a case of my bleeding heart I guess, I just feel bad for wildlife easily. But I'm at the mall, and in the parking garage there's a little baby bird just sat in between a couple of parking spots. A sparrow or finch of some sort I believe, not the best at identifying birds. But just out in the middle of the lot, no cover or anything. Mom is flying in and out of the garage bringing food, which is good. And I know you're supposed to leave mom to do her thing in situations like these, I'm worried that baby will get stepped on or run over though. I mean it is a weekend and the parking garage is filling up fast. Baby has been good about dodging cars so far but I'm tempted to move it under a shrub just outside the parking garage where there's less likely of a chance to get hit by a car, and there's a good hiding spot to take cover under. But I don't know if that would make matters worse and I should just have faith in mom and baby. What would you guys do?


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

But then again there seems to be a group of about 4 following baby around too, so maybe they've been doing this for awhile and I'd just be messing with the system they picked out. I'm worrying unnecessarily maybe lol I'm definitely over thinking it though.


----------

